# Hi all, how to setup grub2 with password: grub-mkpasswd-pbk

## christophe_y2k

Hello all, how i can setup grub2 with password ?

in  grub doc that is:

# grub-mkpasswd-pbkdf2

but under my gentoo haven't got this command

if any have a description/how to for that ....

i wan't grub2 ask for password if anybody wan't to change anything in the boot loader ... at boot

Thank you

----------

## jonathan183

I have grub2 emerged with

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r7:2::gentoo  USE="fonts multislot nls themes truetype -debug -device-mapper -doc -efiemu (-libzfs) -mount -sdl -static {-test}" GRUB_PLATFORMS="coreboot efi-64 -efi-32 -emu -ieee1275 -loongson -multiboot -pc -qemu -qemu-mips -uboot -xen" 0 KiB
```

and have

```
which grub2-mkpasswd-pbkdf2

/usr/bin/grub2-mkpasswd-pbkdf2
```

What output do you get for 

```
emerge -av grub

which grub2-mkpasswd-pbkdf2
```

----------

## christophe_y2k

ok i do not try with /usr/bin/ before command

sorry for that...

----------

